# Looking for a Bourbon....help please???



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,

So I have been making the basic rounds with Woodford Reserve, Makers Mark & Knob Creek. I am looking for a solid bourbon. I tend to try to look for small batch stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

willets family pot....... had a few glasses around christmas..... def put them above woodsford and makers.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Four Roses makes a good small batch.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bookers
Bakers

I'm surprised you didn't care for Knob Creek or Woodford, they are pretty good Bourbons IMHO....


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

kapathy said:


> willets family pot....... had a few glasses around christmas..... def put them above woodsford and makers.


Makers 46 even?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Now don't get me wrong.lol. I liked them. I simply am still looking for something with a bit more complexity or maturity if you will.



rocketmann82 said:


> Bookers
> Bakers
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't care for Knob Creek or Woodford, they are pretty good Bourbons IMHO....


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Eagle rare is really good, Van Winkle years are good, I like 1792 as well. As with cigars, it's about personal taste


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Four Roses makes a good small batch.


I cannot agree with this more. For the money, the Four Roses small batch is the best out there. I am staring at a bottle right now. Got grab a fifth and don't look back.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Knob Creek


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Van Winkle Special Reserve 12yr. Welcome to flavor country.

Bookers cask strength is excellent also, but it's a little bit of a punch in the face.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Old Salty said:


> Makers 46 even?


have not had the makers 46, only the reg production stuff, which is good but i liked the willetts better.

Binny's Beverage Depot - Wine, Spirits & Beer Since 1947 - Product Detail


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

kapathy said:


> willets family pot....... had a few glasses around christmas..... def put them above woodsford and makers.


I tried a bottle of Willet and was pretty disappointed. I'm not saying that I thought it was bad but I won't be buying any more. IMHO, If you can find Pappy Van Winkle family reserve 20 yr buy it at whatever cost (within reason) expect to pay between 100-150 a bottle. It's expensive but you'll know why when you taste it. I hope I die drinking this stuff. Closer to the price of Willet or any other more attainable small batch, I like Bookers. It's really good but honestly, I just find myself saying " it's not Pappy's." After my last bottle of Pappy's went dry I began looking for it and haven't been able to find any for over 6 months. I'm on several waiting lists but the stuff is just hard to get. I know that you want Bourbon and not Scotch but I just got some Johnny Walker Double black that I can't stop drinking. I've never been much for Scotch (especially blends) but I love this stuff and it's only around $40 a bottle.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Evan Williams Single-Barrel. You'll thank yourself. Less than $30. The stuff released for 2010 was the best thus far, but I didn't taste the 2012 yet. It DOES move off the shelves rather quickly.
Single Barrel for less than $30. Keep it fairly secret.

Joe


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe should start a new thread but i'm gonna ask anyway and ya'll can just inform me if this is bad etiquette....I'm not a huge fan of bourbon, but I am a sucker for good canadian whisky, and lately I've tried a few different scotch brands, and discovered that I seem to like single malt better than blended, so what are ya'll drinking in the way of canadian whisky and scotch?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My absolute favorite is Jefferson Reserve,,,,,hints of fruit helps this go well with everything.....Trust me on this one....


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

I love Four Roses.

Great recommendation.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Blanton's is one of the best I have ever had.

I will second the Evan William's Single Barrell.

I saw some Pappy Van Winkle once and could kick myself for not buying it.

I will seek out the Four Roses.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Buffalo trace


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

scottw said:


> Buffalo trace


This... for a good price, an amazing bourbon. I am really digging this bourbon, both in Manhattans and straight.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

without a doubt I will take Bookers over anything when available. It is not in many bars in St. Louis so it is a more of an at home thing, but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The Cigar Nut said:


> without a doubt I will take Bookers over anything when available. It is not in many bars in St. Louis so it is a more of an at home thing, but it is one of my favorites.


I have yet to try Bookers... that will have to change.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is Bookers made by Jim Beam?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

These guys really know their stuff.....

The Evan Williams single barrel from '10 was some truly wonderful bourbon for the price.

I also enjoy Four Roses and the small batch is very good, they also have a singel barrel release that is definitely worth trying.

Another one I really like that hasnt been mentioned is Hancock's President's Resevre Single Barrel, it seems to fly under the radar, but I love it..BourbonEnthusiast.com • Bourbon Reviews • Hancocks President's Reserve


----------



## J.Rawls (Feb 12, 2012)

I am drinking George T Stagg, Sazerac 18, and Thomas Handy from the Buffalo Trace Antique collection. These are pretty remarkable bourbons (Handy and Sazerac are ryes). The holy grail of bourbons are the Pappy Van Winkle collection,.....with the 15yr being the best bang for the buck. If I am drinking regular production bourbon then I go for Maker 46 or Buffalo Trace. IMHO Buffalo Trace is the quintessential American bourbon company.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Been lurking on this thread looking at the recommendations and just picked up a regular bottle of four roses this past weekend and it was great. Drank it neat because I didn't have any ice but it went down much more smoothly than any other I've had (not many). Really enjoyed it.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

J.Rawls said:


> I am drinking George T Stagg, Sazerac 18, and Thomas Handy from the Buffalo Trace Antique collection. These are pretty remarkable bourbons (Handy and Sazerac are ryes). The holy grail of bourbons are the Pappy Van Winkle collection,.....with the 15yr being the best bang for the buck. If I am drinking regular production bourbon then I go for Maker 46 or Buffalo Trace. IMHO Buffalo Trace is the quintessential American bourbon company.


You like cigars, good bourbon and have a great pic as your avatar, do you have an unmarried identical twin sister?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I mostly drink Makers Mark but I'm going to have to try some of these recomendations. I've had Buffalo Trace and liked it and Evan Williams as well but I'm not sure if it was the single barrel.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> Is Bookers made by Jim Beam?


Yes. It's one of their "top shelf" releases. Bottled at a high proof but very smooth.


----------



## J.Rawls (Feb 12, 2012)

scottw said:


> You like cigars, good bourbon and have a great pic as your avatar, do you have an unmarried identical twin sister?


Sorry Scott, I'm the only girl in the family. But thanks for the kind words :biggrin:


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Angels Envy....Very Nice !
View attachment 65140


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I picked up a bottle of Blanton's single barrel. Very full flavor and smooth finish. I am really liking this one but I am also enjoying hearing about the other favs out there.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

quincy627 said:


> I picked up a bottle of Blanton's single barrel. Very full flavor and smooth finish. I am really liking this one but I am also enjoying hearing about the other favs out there.


Very good choice!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Trying to post to this thread and got an error! It said I was trying to post a link (wasn't) and needed 30 posts? testing 123


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally forgot about another great bourbon - quite a bit harder to find though. My wife and I went to Colorado for our 1 year wedding anniversary and stayed a few nights in a town called Breckenridge ( near Frisco - about an hour west of denver ) and they have 'Breckenridge Bourbon' ( original name eeh? ) and so I just haaad to pick up a bottle. Distilled at 9600 feet from the melting snow off the rockies - not a bad gimmick but honestly was on par with Woodford I'd say. Very tasty!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Try again,
I have been into sampling Bourbon since before the Noe's came out with Knob Creek, got in their Kentucky Bourbon Circle back when it originated. IMHO individual taste will be the deciding factor, but the Pappy van's are pretty good, Angel's Envy, if you can find it. Some of us in KY or TN can get it if it isn't available in your state yet. If you are mixing some of teh cheap stuff will surprise you as well. For complexity with a bourbon undertone (aged in bourbon barrels) provided you have extra money, Glenmorangie Extremely Rare Single Malt Scotch 18yr old $100 to $150/bottle, 25 yr old $500 to $700/ bottle! How's that for complexity!


----------

